# ACPI APIC boot freeze with some USB joysticks



## r2com (Jun 13, 2021)

So I added some throttle/joystick to my PC for some Win10 games. I do have dual boot FreeBSD which boots from nVME and works fine (upon boot i can select either win10 drive or BSD drive).
But I noticed that after joystick installation, the FreeBSD freezes at ACPI APIC < > boot line.

removing joystick solves issue - i.e., FreeBSD boots as before nicely when selected in bios menu.

I do not have intent to use those joysticks in FreeBSD, its for some win10 experience.. and even thought I can disconnect them from PC before dual booting into FreeBSD, I am still curious why I have such problem.

playing with XHCI and other BIOS settings didnt resolve it.


----------



## mtu (Jun 16, 2021)

I remember this problem from an older mainboard of mine. With the joystick attached, it wouldn't even boot any OS.

My memory is hazy, but I don't think I ever found a solution besides unplugging the joystick. It could be that disabling "BIOS USB support" helped, which made me think the BIOS could have been choking on the joystick, thinking it's a keyboard or something. But then again, I wanted to use my USB keyboard in the BIOS (instead of a PS/2 keyboard, which that board still supported), so that wasn't an option.

Oh, and by the way: That joystick was an old Microsoft Sidewinder Precision 2.


----------

